# My good news!



## suzan30 (Sep 26, 2011)

So, I got my pathology report today and my nodule was benign!! It was such a relief. My dr. said I need to continue to have an ultrasound of the right lobe every 6 months since I have 2 cm. nodule on that side, but if it doesn't get bigger, I can go through life just fine with half a thyroid.

Thanks to everyone for your support.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Congrats on your great pathology report!!!!

I'm sure you are very relieved.


----------



## sonnyjane (Oct 6, 2011)

Amazing!!!!! That's wonderful!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Wonderful news! I am so happy for you!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Fantastic news!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

suzan30 said:


> So, I got my pathology report today and my nodule was benign!! It was such a relief. My dr. said I need to continue to have an ultrasound of the right lobe every 6 months since I have 2 cm. nodule on that side, but if it doesn't get bigger, I can go through life just fine with half a thyroid.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for your support.


This is truly the most wonderful news!! Good for you!


----------



## Alicia123 (Oct 7, 2011)

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## CLRRN (Jun 22, 2011)

Love hearing great news...congrats and thanks for sharing


----------



## shellebean (Oct 12, 2011)

Always wonderful to hear good news!!


----------



## thornvhu (Jul 3, 2011)

What a blessing!


----------



## Linty (Aug 25, 2011)

Thats great!!!!


----------



## Vivian (Oct 6, 2011)

Excellent news!


----------



## animegeekmom (Nov 14, 2011)

suzan30 said:


> so, i got my pathology report today and my nodule was benign!! It was such a relief. My dr. Said i need to continue to have an ultrasound of the right lobe every 6 months since i have 2 cm. Nodule on that side, but if it doesn't get bigger, i can go through life just fine with half a thyroid.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for your support.


yay! Great news!!!


----------

